# The Purpose of This Forum



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*The reason for this subforum:*

For DIYMA members to give a voice to truth in car audio, and dispel the myths, and misinformation that has plagued both the consumer side and industry side of the 12 volt community for far too long.

To encourage discussion, debate and understanding of science backed, theory proven, mobile audio without the influence of hyped up marketing or perpetuated dogma.

To put a rest to some of the most a asinine concepts on the mobile audio forums. 
Examples include:

Bigger subs hit harder
Sealed enclosures sound better than vented ones
Extra batteries increase power and reduce stress on the alternator
3 way sets sound better than 2 ways sets

*What this forum is not:*
This sub forum is not here to provide an opportunity for know-it-all members to bash or insult any other member of the forum that does not "get it" or agree with you. It is not a forum to tear down manufacturers, shops or the industry in general. 
Like the rest of the DIYMA forum, this forum is not a place for people to be disrespectful on any level to ANYONE.

Debate is encouraged.
Disagreements are expected.
Maturity is mandatory.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

New posts are welcome, but in the next few days we will be moving some posts that fit the bill in to this forum.
If you have suggestions for which threads should be moved here, just click the report thread link and we will move it. 
ANT


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

For real? 

You know what? Please remove me from the supporting vendor list and refund my money. 

This place is going to hell in a handbasket and I don't want any part of it.

Ban the people who tell it like it is then invite them back when the the attendance is down. I am better off advertising on CA.com for chrissakes.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps we can start a "12V Disinformation" forum and you can advertise there.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

12v Electronics said:


> For real?
> 
> You know what? Please remove me from the supporting vendor list and refund my money.
> 
> ...


 
The people that were banned were banned because they broke the rules. Becuase they were childish and disrepectful. The extact type of people I don't want here. And since most have been gone, this place has been running just fine without them.

This sub-forum has nothing to do with what they contributed or what truth they told, and in no way is an invitation to bring them back.

There are still plenty of people on this forum that contribute all kinds of industry truth to this place without being immature and disrespectfull to noobs and the mods. People that care about 12 volt without trying to egg someone on, ruffle feathers, stir the pot of start ego wars.

Some of our best contributors are people that are IN the indsutry, and somehow manage to contribute to the forum without treating others like **** & without trolling the forum.

Grizz Archer for example. He came in here and got flamed for somehting that really had very little to do with his actions. He was kind, and respectful, and stepped up to the plate and owned his part. He then went on to listen to the very same members that were critisizing him in an attempt to improve the products that PPI produces. A fine example of an assest to this forum.
There are plenty of these example members here. Mature, respectful and professional.


ANT

BTW - Attendance, has been increasing every week


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

to show ppl that while they are able to do it themselves they should still support the industry because if they keep wanting cheaper then the product will be cheaper in quality and everyone looses.

to show car manufactuers that just because a car is upgraded, car alarm, stereo whatever it may be don't mean that is the cause of a problem.

i mean ppl build cars but they still need to buy car parts. cheaper isn't better. 

to show that not everyone is a basshead. to educate what music is suppose to sound like.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

sometimes the truth hurts,but we learn from our mistakes,some guys need to understand ware we come from as consumers and what we need,cuz the guys that knows the most isnt always right,cant wait to read the battles,cheers


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

final point is EVERYONE in car audio started HERE! as a diyer. NO ONE in car audio knows it all. we're all always learning something new. cars are constantly changing. but don't bash the shop owners, worker, or ppl in the 12v industry. because regardless what they charge we need them. w/o them there wouldn't be cheaper product .


----------



## emilimo701 (Aug 1, 2010)

love the idea!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

12v Electronics said:


> For real?
> 
> You know what? Please remove me from the supporting vendor list and refund my money.
> 
> ...


I don't get it. Did I miss something ? How is this part of the Forum so offensive to you ? ....or anyone ? to make you want to leave ?
Sorry......I must live a sheltered existence.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> final point is EVERYONE in car audio started HERE! as a diyer. NO ONE in car audio knows it all. we're all always learning something new. cars are constantly changing. but don't bash the shop owners, worker, or ppl in the 12v industry. because regardless what they charge we need them. w/o them there wouldn't be cheaper product .



Agreed.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Honestly, can someone exlpain it to me like I am 12.....I'm not trying to stir a pot.....I can't even see the pot.

Why would some think THIS part of the Forum is bad ?

Is this "Pulling back the curtain" Wizard of Oz style or something ?


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> Honestly, can someone exlpain it to me like I am 12.....I'm not trying to stir a pot.....I can't even see the pot.
> 
> Why would some think THIS part of the Forum is bad ?
> 
> Is this "Pulling back the curtain" Wizard of Oz style or something ?


Only the Wizards among us should be offended.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

normalicy said:


> Only the Wizards among us should be offended.


Now I completely understand. Thanks


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

So now all we need now, is an annonymous "_Masked Magician_" Industry Insider to spill all their dark secrets 

I say it all has something to do with the Masons.....and the Templars.

...from the dark days of a slave lashed to the bottom side of a horse, playing his lute for a Horesman's travelling enjoyment.....TO NOW. Car Audio's dark roots.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Honestly, can someone exlpain it to me like I am 12.....I'm not trying to stir a pot.....I can't even see the pot.
> 
> Why would some think THIS part of the Forum is bad ?
> 
> Is this "Pulling back the curtain" Wizard of Oz style or something ?



I believe the complaint is related to veterans of this forum who contributed mightily in the name of science to have been singled out and banned for speaking the truth against the supporting vendors and turning the forum into a revenue stream against the advance of knowledge. Allegedly.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

OSN said:


> I believe the complaint is related to veterans of this forum who contributed mightily in the name of science to have been singled out and banned for speaking the truth against the supporting vendors and turning the forum into a revenue stream against the advance of knowledge. Allegedly.


 
Yeah.. *Allegedly* being the key word.
Nobody was banned for speaking out against vendors. Long standing members that were banned, were mostly acting like little girls, in troll outfits. Simple as that. Rude, immature, arrogant, and disrespectful towards noobs, mods and me.
Good riddance.

Ironic that "turning the forum into a revenue stream" is such a bad thing when it pays for the server, the upgrads and allows vendors to give away product like in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...es/93369-ho-ho-ho-diyma-vendor-give-away.html

A model other newer forums seem to have adopted without issue - Ironic and hypocritical dontchathink.jpg ?

Either way, my hope is that progess is made to move the industry forward in the direction of truth, and fun.

ANT


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> Honestly, can someone exlpain it to me like I am 12.....I'm not trying to stir a pot.....I can't even see the pot.
> 
> Why would some think THIS part of the Forum is bad ?
> 
> Is this "Pulling back the curtain" Wizard of Oz style or something ?


yep,id like to see if some of the lil munchkins can load one of my XXX18's


----------



## dark41 (Jan 30, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> NO ONE in car audio knows it all.


I respectfully disagree. I knew it all, but I forgot. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I'm a noob on this site but not a noob to car audio. I've been into car audio for the last 20 years and I really enjoy this forum! I do however remember accidentally responding to a 3 year old post and a guy chimes in that I should "wake the f**** up or GTFO". I found it really offensive and I truly hope that your frustration is aimed at assholes like that guy. I've learned so much on this forum and have bought and sold items as well. There are a great group of educated people on here and I for one am happy that this forum exists. :guitarist:


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

I've found a number of times that an old post can become relevant again & thus have no issue with it.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Maturity is hard to keep when you get stupid questions that have been answered hundreds of times on here before... and also get even stupider responses from people that don't know more than the person asking the questions.... if you don't know the answer, then don't respond...

What hits harder, 2 12's or 4 8's... 
Big subs are not as fast... etc etc...

this is like the Bro-science of car audio... and it sucks...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

This whole sub forum is pretty gay!!! No one is proving or disproving anything. Its one thing to say its a myth, but come with some hard facts. Its a shame now that when I click new posts, 50% of the new posts list,are this stupid sub forum. Hopefully I can omit this subforum from my "new posts search" I think there was a way to do that.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Maturity is hard to keep when you get stupid questions that have been answered hundreds of times on here before......


Well, luckilly everyone joined up at the same time and all have the same skill level. What else is there but to sadly witness each repeat question, as they, the stupid questions are asked over and over again.

Perhaps the fact that the only thing that you are getting from people around here is repetitiveness, is a clear sign that maybe...just maybe, you have outgrown this forum and are wasting your time hanging around here ?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

For this sub-forum to be useful I think the discussions should be limited to those that include objective evidence. If someone is starting a new post or discussing a "myth" they aren't going to check this sub-forum because to them it isn't a myth. I don't see this forum preventing any of the arguments that are currently plaguing the other parts of this forum.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, people who don't want to be educated will not be educated. And people who do want to be educated will seek it. So if people post good, information-dense articles on this forum that people can easily find when they want to, I think it will be useful.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> this is like the *Bro-science *of car audio... and it sucks...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Ludemandan said:


> Well, people who don't want to be educated will not be educated. And people who do want to be educated will seek it. So if people post good, information-dense articles on this forum that people can easily find when they want to, I think it will be useful.


Not really, because these myths are told by people who THINK they are educated. Nobody is going to come to this forum to search for the truth before they post, and even if they did they aren't going to find an objective answer anyway, they will simply find the same subjective arguments as before. If this sub-forum could contain objective results it would be much more helpful. Unfortunately, there aren't many people left who are willing to invest the time to properly test these ideas and share the results.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> This whole *post* is pretty gay!!! No one is proving or disproving anything. Its one thing to say its a myth, but come with some hard facts. Its a shame now that when I click new posts, 50% of the new posts list,are this stupid sub forum. Hopefully I can omit this subforum from my "new posts search" I think there was a way to do that.


 
Fixed...


Seriously though. 
This is new sub-forum. It hasn't even been up for 24 horus yet!
I am sure as time goes on people will start posting more relivant topics, and members that have the expertise will share their smarts with others.
Perhaps the reason this area accounts for 50% of the new posts are because it is a good idea, no?
Maybe people are wanting to have these conversations and learn from one another but have been afraid to ask, or bring it up..

Personally I think the fact that it has so much traffic this early on is a good sign. I have added a good deal of forums that flopped. I Am happy to see one have any interest at all!

ANT


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

gijoe said:


> Nobody is going to come to this forum to search for the truth before they post.


Well, there's me, which is why I have fewer than 500 posts in 5 years. You don't hear from people while they're reading. So I disagree.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm just saying that I don't think it's going to be too useful. If each post is the same exact argument without any objective data, how is it going to differ from all of the posts that already exist? How can someone draw a concrete conclusion from a subjective argument, just because it's organized into a new sub-forum and not in the main part of the forum?

I think it's a good idea, but without having objective data in these posts I don't see the difference. Maybe it helps to keep the arguments organized, but it still isn't going to answer the questions any more definitively than before.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Where is that popcorn emoticon? Ah, there it is.

:lurk:

Forget what I said in my last post. This is downright entertaining. :laugh:


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Well, luckilly everyone joined up at the same time and all have the same skill level. What else is there but to sadly witness each repeat question, as they, the stupid questions are asked over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that the only thing that you are getting from people around here is repetitiveness, is a clear sign that maybe...just maybe, you have outgrown this forum and are wasting your time hanging around here ?


I think you may be correct!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> Well, luckilly everyone joined up at the same time and all have the same skill level. What else is there but to sadly witness each repeat question, as they, the stupid questions are asked over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that the only thing that you are getting from people around here is repetitiveness, is a clear sign that maybe...just maybe, you have outgrown this forum and are wasting your time hanging around here ?


Or have people who have never heard a driver before start telling others how great they are, how superior they are, etc. amiright?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep.... this is an obvious sign that people that have experience are not wanted here.... 

EDIT...

And those that don't know crap are wanted here.......


----------



## dark41 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know crap (because I forgot it all), so I should fit right in here. 

And for the record, it seems to me that even the experts here disagree on many things - partly because much of SQ comes down to personal preference. And it takes time to figure out who the experts are, as the most posts rarely reflects the most knowledge. 

Bottom line is that no one wants to take advice from a troll. We all should think carefully how our posts will come across before we post them, but then its not a perfect world.

What works for me (20 yrs of various forums, chat rooms/file sharing servers) is that when I read a post that gets me going, I must wait an hour before replying. That gives me time to think about how I want to word things... to get my point across without offending anyone... to think about who I'm responding to and how what I "type" will be taken. Then if a legitimate debate develops, great. But if things continue to heat up... I'm done with that thread/topic. 

There are and always will be trolls, and those who have terrible reading comprehension, and those who just like to always be right. None of it is worth getting upset over.

Now where's that Kum-bah-yah CD?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

gijoe said:


> I'm just saying that I don't think it's going to be too useful. If each post is the same exact argument without any objective data, how is it going to differ from all of the posts that already exist? How can someone draw a concrete conclusion from a subjective argument, just because it's organized into a new sub-forum and not in the main part of the forum?
> 
> I think it's a good idea, but without having objective data in these posts I don't see the difference. Maybe it helps to keep the arguments organized, but it still isn't going to answer the questions any more definitively than before.


I agree 100%. Solution: When the science outweighs the opposition to facts in each individual "myth" thread, then someone should copy the facts over to it's new thread as a sticky in the subforum called, "The Sticky Pages"! :surprised:

If people think this idea will work I would be happy to help see it come to fruition.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

So this is a subforum focusing on what the entire forum was originally focused on? Is this an attempt to start getting back to the roots of DIYMA?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Well, luckilly everyone joined up at the same time and all have the same skill level. What else is there but to sadly witness each repeat question, as they, the stupid questions are asked over and over again.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that the only thing that you are getting from people around here is repetitiveness, is a clear sign that maybe...just maybe, you have outgrown this forum and are wasting your time hanging around here ?



perhaps people who are new to this forum should spend a little time using the search button instead of standing there with their mouths open waiting for a spoon. skill level, knowledge, experience... none of it has anything to do with using the search button. given the age of this forum there is a pretty good chance that multiple people have already asked the question(s) anyone may have.


----------



## JohnVella (Sep 2, 2013)

Great Idea!


----------

